# Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich



## Drunken Corpse (18. März 2011)

*Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

moin,moin.

vor kurzem hatte ich bei einer datei die babylon-test-software aus versehen mit installiert, was sich nun als sehr großer fehler äußert.
gleich nachdem ich die toolbar im ff gesehen habe, bin ich in die sys.-strg rein und wollte es per "programme und funktionen" deinstallieren. danach öffnete sich der ff und deren page wurde angezeigt. danach wollte ich noch mehr unnütze software runterschmeisen, doch windows verweigerte und sagte sinngemäß ich solle warten bis ein anderes programm fertig deinstalliert ist. da kamen mir schon die ersten gedanken. naja was solls, rechner runtergefahren am nächsten tag wieder aber, das wollte irgendwas verhindern. ich komme bis zum windows ladebildschirm, welcher sich jedoch nicht animiert.

BIOS-Bidschirm => Loading-Bildschirm=> aus

einzige möglichkeit wieder reinzukommen: reset und dann bei der aufforderung ob 1.: windows auf ältere version zurücksetzen/reparieren oder
2.: Windows normal starten

bei 1. passiert zwar was aber das endprodukt ist gelich null
bei 2. komm ich wieder rein.

natürlich habe ich schon tante google gefragt und dort kamen sachen wie ccleaner, registry löschen, ordner löschen, blah

ccleaner schon gemacht: effekt = 0

dann hat ein user gesagt, das sich der mist in sonstwas für dll's und reg's nistet. diese firma könne man schon als "verbrecher" bezeichnen.
das einzige was hilft wäre eine formatierung, welcher man natürlich möglichst aus dem weg gehen möchte.

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser (drecks-)software, hat jemand eine möglichkeit gefunden sie irgendwie vom rechner zu ekeln?
ich danke für jegliche antwort oder jeglichen tip.

system ist win7 Home Premium

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wenn die Ekelsoftware läuft, kannst du sie dir mit dem Sysinternals Process-Explorer ansehen und auch welche DLLs sie benutzt ... natürlich sollte man bei den benutzten DLLS zwischen den windowseigenen DLLs und denen, die das programm eventuell mitbringt, unterscheiden können, das ist der Haken. Abschießen, die erkannten DLLs und das nervige Hauptprogramm löschen. Und den Internetzugang abklemmen, damit sich nix irgendwie selbstheilend aus Netz nachladen kann.
Mit Regmon kann man sich auch ansehen, welche Registry-Einträge genutzt werden.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (19. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

?
also erstmal danke für deine antwort auch wenn ich die nch ganz durchblicke. den taskmanager hab ich gezogen aber unter all den reitern die dll's finde. wenn ich den prozess kille, kommt er nicht wieder, doch andere programme kann ich dennoch nicht deinstallieren. den ordner hab ich auch gelöscht. wüsste also auch nicht wo ich den prozess nochmal aufrufen könnte...

mfg.: DC

*edit:* update: babylon ist nun aus der sys.-strg raus und wird auch nicht mehr am anfang geladen (taskmanager)

jedoch bleibt das problem bestehen


----------



## OctoCore (20. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Da bleibt eigentlich nur, sich mal anzusehen, was so gestartet wird... am besten mit Autoruns. Obskure Einträge bei den Starteinträgen (Reiter "Logon") oder Dienste, die nicht zuordbar sind.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (22. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

im autostart ist auch nichts verdächtiges drinn -.-. nur mein logitechzeugs, g15 apps und das ccc für die vga.

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wie kommt man denn an diese tolle Software, du machst mich echt neugierig. Ich will auch sowas haben!
Mir ist es egal, ob ich die mir fange, ich habe immer eine Vollbackup meiner Windows-Partition zur Hand. Im Schadensfall ist in drei Minuten wieder alles fit.

Ist das dieses Übersetzer-Dingens?


----------



## Drunken Corpse (22. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

genau der müll. hat sich bei ner .exe mit intsalliert wie zb die "yahoo toolbar". leider habe ich die häckchen nich rausgenommen und so enstand das problem.

mit backup hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie bekotzt -.- wird wohl mal zeit ^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (22. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Das Zeugs kann man wohl auch direkt downloaden und installieren, ohne dass es sich über die Hintertür einschmuggeln muss. Ob es dann den gleichen Stress macht? Ich werds mal antesten.

Wie was... ich war mal auf der offiziellen Seite und habs mir downgeloaded. Ein so tolles Superprogramm, das weniger als 1 MB groß ist? Nachtigall, ich hör dir trapsen. Das riecht ja geradezu danach, das es hinterher Daten nachlädt, genau wie mancher Trojaner. ich glaube, ich mach mal auf die Schnelle ein vorsorgliches, aktuelles Backup.

Tjo... schlechte Nachrichten. Babylon kommt nicht zum Schuss, d.h nicht ins Netz, dann kann es auch nix einschleusen. Klar, mein Rechner ist ziemlich verrammelt. 

So - das war richtig Arbeit, das Teil auf den Rechner zu bekommen. Gut zu wissen, das es nicht so einfach ist. Das Minitool kam trotz Ausgangsregel der Firewall nicht zum Erfolg. Zu faul, um da noch groß an den Schrauben zu drehen, habe ich dann das "echte" Installprogramm genommen. Jetzt dümpeln da zwei fette Dienste rum, die aber nicht bei den Diensten zu sehen sind, auch nicht bei den üblichen Run-Einträgen. Da starten sich noch zwei andere Babylon-Programme um sich beim Internet-Explorer einzunisten, den ich eh nicht nutze und der auch nicht Standardbrowser ist. Babylon ist also etwas doof! Es würde mich damit schon nerven, wenn ich es wirklich benutzen wollte.

So, ich habs jetzt deinstalliert, 2x - Hauptprogramm und Toolbar.
Auch den Rechner neu gestartet. Null Probleme.
Die Deinstallation war nicht ganz sauber, das Programmverzeichnis im x86-Programmordner ist noch da, im Toolbarordner steht nur noch uninstall.exe, im Hauptprogrammordner (C:\Program Files (x86)\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\TC) noch ein Babylontc.exe. Hm...
Zusätzliche Ordner: C:\Users\<benutzername>\AppData\Roaming\Acapela Group - gehört auch zu Babylon, ist aber jetzt leer.
C:\Users\<benutzername>\AppData\LocalLow\BabylonToolbar - auch ohne Dateien
Im Programmordner für die 64bittigen Programme hängt noch babylonhelper64.exe rum: C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro
Die Startpage des IE steht jetzt auf http://search.babylon.com/home
dazu kommt ein Eintrag mit Babylon als Suchmaschine.
Da dümpelt auch noch was rum:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\ffxtlbr@babylon.com\content

Mehr kann ich nicht bieten.
Jede Menge Einträge in der Registry sind vorhanden, aber in Bezug auf Programme und DLLs führen die ins Leere. Da wird nichts gestartet. Nicht mehr Müll, als manch anderes Programm nach der Installation hinterlässt. Stört nicht, macht nix, ist also egal. Nix Besonderes.
Die Einträge für den IE sind auch in der Registry zu finden, das ist aber normal, da finden sich die Startpage und Sucheinstellungen sowieso wieder. Ähnliche Einstellungen sind da auch für den Chromebrowser vorhanden, obwohl mein System den nie gesehen hat.
Wirklich vorwerfen kann man dem Programm nur, dass es die Startpage- und Suchmaschineneinstellungen manipuliert.
Im oben angegebenen Mozilla-Ordner steht noch eine Datei mit .xul-Endung. Keine Ahnung, was die anrichtet. Das ist wohl eine Befehlsdatei für die FF-Engine.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (23. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

oh da hat sich jemand arbeit gemacht 
also 1.: das mit dem firefox toolbar find ich nich, zum deinstallieren, die ordner sehen aus wie reg.-schlüssel, von der bezeichnung her. jedenfalls ist da nur chrome drinn, woher ich allerdings auch nich weis woher das kommt -.-

2.: mir würde aber jetzt nix anderes einfallen warum mein rechner beim starten so rumzickt.
bis zum windows bildschirm, dann neustarten dann auf "windows normal starten" und dann gehts erst. 

sonst noch ne idee woran das liegen könnte?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Die eigentliche Arbeit war das Tippen, die Sache mit Babylon war eigentlich recht schnell abgefrühstückt, als ich es erst mal installiert hatte. 
Okay, Babylon ist ein kleines Programm-Ferkel, oink oink, das ist mal klar, bei dem Dreck den es hinterlässt. Aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Höchstens lästig.
Ich sehe nicht einmal im Ansatz die Möglichkeit, dass Babylon selbst solche Symptome hervorrufen könnte, wie von dir geschildert. Da war noch etwas anderes im Spiel, was auch immer. Einfach ein unglücklicher Zufall? Oder da hing noch was anderes mit an der Datei, die dir auch Babylon gebracht hat.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

hmmm naja. wüsste jetzt auf anhieb nicht was ich sonst noch in der richtung unbewusst draufgeschmissen habe. sagen dir die symptome irgendwas, warum mein rechner beim starten rumzickt?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Die Zickerei macht er echt ständig? Also starten, hängen, dann musst du einen Reset machen, das Gemecker über dich ergehen lassen und "normal starten" anwählen. Ist das dann der Schirm, in dem sinngemäß steht "Ihr Rechner wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß herunter gefahren... blubb laber tröt"?
Einmal hochfahren und nie mehr ausschalten bzw. Standby oder Ruhezustand nutzen. 
Als Erstes würde ich mal das bunte Startgezumpe ausknipsen, dann kann man sich einigermaßen vorstellen, wieweit er beim Start überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

" das bunte startgezumpe"

=> erzähl mir mehr davon  besser gesagt erläuter mal was du meinst.

ob das genau der schirm mi dem "blubber, laber, tröt ist sag ich dir beim nächsten mal starten (morgen) bescheid.

und mit dem dauerstandby das vergiss mal schön^^

also wie gesagt: das teil ist vorher immer astrein gelaufen und hat NIE rumgezickt geschweigden mal nen buescreen gehabt (auser bei COD:BO, aber das darf man wohl entschuldigen  )

und mein system neu machen hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar keine lust, weil ich endlich mal alles so konfiguriert hab, wie mirs am besten gefällt....

und ja er macht es bei jedem mal starten

wäre richtig toll wenn man hier ne lösung finden könnte

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Das Bunte ist der Startbildschirm mit dem Ladefortschrittsbalken. 
Besorg dir mal EasyBCD falls du es noch nicht hast, damit kann man komfortabel die Startfunktionen und das Startmenu bearbeiten.
Ohne den Startschirm siehst du, was der Rechner eigentlich so treibt beim Start.
Option SOS aktivieren.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (25. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

also ich muss sagen: bin begeistert 
jetzt funzts wieder. kann auch ohne den SOS-mode starten (mit buntem startgezumpe sogar).
nun fragt er mich aber vorher mit welchen OS ich starten möchte. da ich nur win7 drauf hab is ja klar mit welchem^^
jedoch muss ich das manuell machen. gibts evtl noch ne möglichkeit das er das auch von selbst macht?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wenn er dich fragt, dann hast du mit Sicherheit auch mehr als einen Eintrag im Bootmenü, gell?
EasyBCD -> Edit Bootmenu -> Beim Eintrag, den du starten möchtest in der _Default_-Spalte _Yes_ anhaken.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (25. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

ja eben nicht o.O
ist das einzige in dem fenster, und yes ist auch angeklickt

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (25. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Schräg. Dann kann ich mir das grade nicht vorstellen. Der Rechner fragt dich ... okay... Was und wie fragt er genau?


----------



## Drunken Corpse (26. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

jetzt wirds richtig schräg^^

bei "edit boot menu" steht blos win 7 und haken is bei default=yes.
haken bei "skip boot menu" drausen.
OS wird nach 5 sek automatisch gestartet
=> soweit zu deneinstellungen


lasse ich die 5 sek waittime ablaufen, das er sich selbst im deafult (win7) startet, passiert das gleiche wie vorher, hängt sich auf (werde dann nochmal ohne das bunte gedöhns starten und schauen was dort steht)

betätige ich aber die enter taste startet er wie er es soll.

einfach gesagt:      enter-drücken        =gut
                            enter-nicht-drücken=schlecht


was er fragt? mit was ich starten will, kann dann noch tab drücken, aber bracuh ich ja nich weil immer nur noch win7 drauf is.
könnte es sein das sich da irgendwas reingeschrieben hat und somit mein windows nicht mehr automatisch starten kann?! das faktisch noch irgendwo versteckt ein "kleines OS" verborgen ist was nicht angezeigt wird und auswirkung auf den start hat?
==> glaube ich aber eher weniger^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (26. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*



Drunken Corpse schrieb:


> was er fragt? mit was ich starten will, kann dann noch tab drücken, aber bracuh ich ja nich weil immer nur noch win7 drauf is.



Siehste, das kapier ich nicht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals gefragt worden zu sein. Ich kenne nur das Menü, ob der jetzt da durch jagd ohne zu warten oder einen veralteten Eintrag nimmt, der ins Leere führt und der Rechner dann erzählt, das er keinen Loader findet usw. Den üblichen Murks eben ... am Ende alles nur Einstellungssache.
Gut - eine Frage kenne ich, die eben immmer kommt, wenn ich eine Sicherung des Systems wieder aufspiele, die aus einem laufenden Windows heraus gemacht wurde oder nachdem er sich weg gehängt hat, weil ich wieder brutalste Hardware- und Treiberexperimente gemacht habe: "Windows wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß ..." etc. 



> könnte es sein das sich da irgendwas reingeschrieben hat und somit mein windows nicht mehr automatisch starten kann?! das faktisch noch irgendwo versteckt ein "kleines OS" verborgen ist was nicht angezeigt wird und auswirkung auf den start hat?
> ==> glaube ich aber eher weniger^^



Glaube ich fast doch. Er startet ja in irgendwas hinein... ins Nirvana. Anscheinend denkt zumindest das Startmenü, dass da irgendwo noch was ist. Sollte aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, wenn der Automatikstart auf dein reguläres Win 7 deutet. Das hast du ja auch brav eingestellt. Und klappt trotzdem nicht, wenn du die Kiste ohne manuellen Eingriff durchstarten lässt.

Dann musst du mal in EasyBCD nach _View Settings _gehen und dort_ Detailed (Debug Mode)_ aktivieren. Da wird irgendwo der Wurm begraben sein. Der Bootmanager ist verwirrt.
Da müsste eine Tabelle mit Namen _Windows Bootmanager _und eine mit_ Windows Boot Loader_ sein. Wenn da noch eine dritte Tabelle rumschwirrt (ist bei mir so, für mein XP), ist da schon was faul.
Wenn keine da ist, auch gut. 
Dann stimmt irgendwas mit den Einträgen in den spitzen Klammern nicht.
Bei _default_ (im Bootmanager) sollte der Identifier des Boot Loaders stehen.
Das ist der Eintrag, der gestartet wird, wenn du keinen Finger rührst, wenn du das so eingestellt hast.
_resumeobject_ im Manager sollte dem des Loaders entsprechen. In _displayorder_ kann ja nur der identifier des Loaders stehen, wenn du sonst keinen Menüeintrag hast.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (26. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

-.-, die schlüssel stimmen alle überein; ha auch blos 2 tabellen, die des loaders und die des managers.

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (26. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wie war das, hast du schon eine Reparatur mittels win7-DVD versucht?
Alternativ: EasyBCD -> BCD Backup/Repair -> Re-Create Repair Bootfiles. Wenn er dann hochkommt, okay -- wenns ganz hängt -> Win7-Setup-DVD repair , wenn sich nix ändert ...<schulterzuck>


----------



## Drunken Corpse (27. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

nein noch nicht versucht. hätte man auch von selbst drauf kommen können^^
 vorerst noch ne frage: kann ich mit datenverlust rechnen?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (27. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Welche Daten? 
Deine Platte explodiert nicht.
Nur dein Windows im schlimmsten Fall. Das Risiko besteht bei so etwas IMMER. 
Falls dir deine Windowsinstallation wirklich wichtig ist ... mach dir mal ein Backup.
Wenn ich kein Backup hätte, würde ich Experimente mit Windows selbst auf Zeiten legen, in denen ich genug Zeit hätte, mein System wieder so einzurichten, wie es war. Das würde ich nicht mal so an einem Abend hinkriegen.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (27. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

"welche daten?"

meine x wie viel gb an medien. wäre gar nicht toll wenn die dann weg wären, aber eigentlich kann ich ja auch die hdd abklemmen.

wie funzt den so ein backup? (gutes free programm)
wie groß sind die backups?
was sichert so ein backup?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (27. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*



Drunken Corpse schrieb:


> "welche daten?"
> 
> meine x wie viel gb an medien. wäre gar nicht toll wenn die dann weg wären, aber eigentlich kann ich ja auch die hdd abklemmen.


Wenn sie auf einer anderen HD als Windows sind, dann bleiben sie auch ungefährdet. Das schlimmst, was dir passieren kann, bei dem rumgetändel mit windows, ist ja, dass du es nicht mehr starten kannst und es vielleicht neu installieren musst. Du sollst die Platte nicht neu formatieren. Wenn du schlau warst, dann sind auf deiner Windowsplatte bzw. -partition sowieso keine wichtigen Daten, außer denen, die Windows zu seiner Funktion braucht.



> wie funzt den so ein backup? (gutes free programm)


Öhm... Backupproggy starten, auswählen, was gesichert werden soll, Programm arbeiten lassen. Nee, ich will dich nicht veralbern, aber was soll ich sonst schreiben?
Programm... ja... "Sichern und Wiederstellen" von Windows wäre das Naheliegenste.
Zumindest unter Ultimate. Welche Version hast du noch mal?
Bei kleineren Windowsversionen weiß ich manchmal nicht, was die im Unterschied zum richtigen Windows können oder nicht.
Ich nutze "Drive Snapshot", eine Version, mit der man 1 Jahr lang Backups machen kann. Die Wiederherstellung von vorhandenen Backups ist zeitlich unbegrenzt. Allerdings bietet das Programm keinen Startdatenträger für den Fall, das Windows von der Platte nicht hochkommt. Das Programm ist auch kleiner als 300 KB. Startdatenträger habe ich aber in Form eines Notfall-PE-Windows auf CD. Von daher also kein Problem.
Privat habe ich noch nie etwas anderes benutzt, deshalb hänge ich mich auch nicht aus dem Fenster und erzähl dir was über Programme, von denen ich nur theoretisch Ahnung habe.


> wie groß sind die backups?


Wir wollen erstmal dein Windows sichern. Windows "Sichern und..." sichert die komplette Windowspartition samt allem, was sich darauf befindet. PLUS dem, was es sonst noch zu brauchen glaubt. Wenn du eine Auslagerungsdatei auf einer anderen Partition hat, sagen wir mal "F:", dann will es diese Auslagerungsdatei auch sichern und nimmt "F:" komplett mit.
Achja.. hätte ich fast vergessen. Wenn Windows 7 neu installiert wird und dabei freien Plattenplatz findet, den es selbst partitionieren kann, dann legt es ja eine versteckte Partition für seinen Bootmanager an. 100 oder 200 MB groß. Die sichert es natürlich auch. Ich hab son Teil nicht.


> was sichert so ein backup?


Was du willst. Aber jetzt willst du erstmal nur dein Windows-System sichern. Glaube mir. Mal so als Übung. 

Nachtrag:
Ganz vergessen... 
Windows sichern mit "Sichern und..." wäre die Option _Systemabbild erstellen_.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (28. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

also soll ich mein "kaputtes" system jetzt schon sichern?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Besser angeschlagen als tot.
Ja.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (28. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

habs gemacht und es ist 42gb groß^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Ist ja schnuckelig. Bei den heutigen Platten keine Größe. Jetzt kannst du experimentieren. Wenns in die Hose geht, dann entweder Neuinstallation oder eben die Sicherung, wenn du (erstmal) keine Lust hast, alles neu einzurichten. Dann musst du mit dem verkorksten Bootmanager erstmal leben. 
Jetzt kannst du als erstes die Reparatur mit EasyBCD versuchen und dann ist die Win-DVD dran, wenns nix bringt.

Mit 'nem Backup im Rücken bin ich immer mutig. 
Ich würde das komplette (versteckte) Verzeichnis _Boot_ killen und dann direkt im Anschluß mit den Reparaturoptionen der Setup-DVD mein System wieder erkennen zu lassen, damit der ganze Boot-Ordner wieder neu angelegt wird.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Hab jetz über easybcd das repairproggi ausgeführt. Das war wohl nichts... Hat nun beim hochfahren keine bootdatei mehr gefunden und fordert mich auf die win7 installations cd einzulegen. Und dort eben zu reparieren... Nur macht er da auch nich viel.

Mfg.: DC

Edit: ok win7 rep. Ging auch nich, werde jetzt auf backup zurück setzen versuchen....


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Hach... Ist ja richtig spannend.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

spannend....
danke für den tip mit dem backup^^
aber warum ich nicht mehr hochfahren konnte obwohl easybcd es reparieren sollte^^

mfg.: DC

edit: nach dem neustart wie erwartet das gleiche

wenn ich jetzt die bootdatein lösche, wie bekomme ich ihn dazu diese wieder neu zu schreiben?


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wenn die Setup-DVD deine Windowsinstallation jetzt schon nicht erkennt, um sie zu reparieren, dann wird sie sie auch nicht erkennen, wenn du den Bootkram löschst. Also kannst du das knicken. Theoretisch. Praktisch kannst du es ja versuchen, das Backup funktioniert ja. 
Wie das geht? Wie üblich, du sagst "reparieren", es wird rumgesucht nach einem installierten Windows und dann wird repariert. Die grundlegenden Startdateien werden neu geschrieben. Sollte zumindest so sein.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

also das nochmal probieren, und wenn das nicht ist dann neu aufsetzen? naja, gut. ab nächsten monat hab ich ne flat zwecks patches und proggis 

werd ich mich wohl mal dieses wochenende rann trauen

mfg.: DC

edit: auserdem kommt mir mein ganzen system irgendwie langsamer vor -.-


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Du hast doch nichts gemacht. Durch die Auslagerung ins Backup wird ein System nicht langsamer. Der alte Zustand wird wieder hergestellt.
Aber neu aufsetzen ist die beste Möglichkeit. Ich hätte nie so lange durchgehalten 
Alles für die Katz. Wenigstens gabs dabei Erfahrungen zu sammeln, das ist auch schon was wert.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*



> Wenigstens gabs dabei Erfahrungen zu sammeln, das ist auch schon was wert



ist für mich die hauptsache, sonst würde ich ja nich im forum frage^^



> Durch die Auslagerung ins Backup wird ein System nicht langsamer



ich meinte seitdem meine bootdateien verrückt spielen, vielleicht ist es auch blos latent 

würdest du an meiner stelle auch gleich ncoh die andere festaplatte mit formatieren? also alles wichtige zum auslagern rüber, formatieren, wieder rüberschieben und dann windowsplatte via windows install mit formatieren?!

noch was: wenn wir einmal beim neuafsetzen sind: würdest du partitionen machen (auf c, also wo windows bei mir landet)?

zu zeit handhabe ich es so:

500gb WD caviar black 32mb: windows, kleine programme (firefox, logitech zeugs,etc)
1 Tb WD caviar green 8mb: games, downloads, medien,etc

weis jetzt nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, obwohl ich bei spielen keinen performanceverlust gespürt habe

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Du hast die beiden Platten mit je einer großen Partition ausgestattet? Uiiii....
Tja nu. Ich hab' für jeden Mist eine eigene Partition.
Für XP und 7 sowieso, jeweils eine für (Anwendungs-)Programme, Spiele, Musik, CD/DVD-Images, Wissenskram (Enzyklopädien, Wörterbücher, sonstige Ratgeber und Archive), Gedöns, Dokumente und eBooks, eine Partition nur für TEMP, zwei für Video, eine für diverse Zwischendurchbackups, eine Service-Partition (Treiber und alles mögliche, was man braucht, um das System wieder einzurichten, ohne lange nach DVDs zu kramen).
Da fragst du den Richtigen.  Meine Laufwerkbuchstaben stehen bei U:
Allerdings gehen davon sechs für optische Laufwerke drauf (vier davon virtuell) und einer für USB-Sticks.

Okay. Je eine Partition für BS und Anwendungsprogramme sind sinnvoll. Ab und an sichere ich die auf DVDs. Das geht ganz komfortabel, ohne großartig Diskjockey zu spielen. Ein Backup meiner Anwendungspartition geht auf zwei singlesided Rohlinge.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

ok....
also meine medien hab ich auch unter medien zusammengefasst (bilder, videos, dokumente,....)
ein für games und ein für downloads wäre sinnvoll (auf der großen?) oder games doch lieber auf die kleine. auserdem woher weis ich den von vornhereinwie groß mal die einzelne partition wird? oder kann ich die später noch OHNE DATENVERLUST vergrößern/verkleinern?
machst du das nach der installation mit nem programm?

noch was zum backup: machst du das manuell oder hast du windows ein feste zeit eingegeben? würden meine kanpp 50gb musik als backup auf eine DVD passen ode übernimmt er das 1-1?

ja ich weis fragen über fragen aber das ist komplettes neuland für mich

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Wenn die Musik als MP3 vorliegt, läßt sie sich in der Regel nicht weiter packen, das gilt auch für die meisten Filme/Videos.
Nicht verlustbehaftet erstellte Musikdateien (z.B. WAV-Dateien) und Audio-CD-Images lassen sich im Schnitt um ein Drittel eindampfen. Liegen sie schon in komprimierten Formaten wie FLAC, APE (oder was es sonst noch gibt) vor, lohnt sich auch keine Zusatzkomprimierung mehr.
Das wird wohl nix mit 50 GB Musik auf einer DVD.

Meine Programme-Partition ist 39 GB groß, 14 GB sind belegt. Da ist alles drauf, was ich brauche. Da kommt auch selten was dazu. Bestehende Programme und Tools werden natürlich ab und an upgedatet oder ausgewechselt. Neuere Versionen neigen eher dazu, größer zu werden. Aber da ist noch mehr als genug Luft.

Vergrößern und verkleinern geht, wenn es Windows nicht schon macht, mit diversen Partitionstools.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

da bin ich wieder^^ partioniert hab ich, ging ganz gut. und jetz das lustigste: das problem besthet immer noch
aber ich habe bemerkt das er IRGENDWANN startet, also nach ner minute, was früher richtig schnell ging -.-

vermutung auf RAM, wer gibt was anderes an^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Er ist wieder da.... und bringt wieder Probleme mit. 
Mal langsam - Was hast du denn jetzt gemacht?
Windows neu installiert?


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

jop. soeben. c formatiert, meine große abgesteckt (zu sicherheit), und schon beim ersten neustart kam das problem wieder -.-

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Alles klar. Dann steht alles auf Null. Und trotzdem hakt es. Grübel... 
Das RAM ist es wohl nicht. Wackeliger Speicher hat meinen Rechner noch nie davon abgehalten, normal hoch zu fahren. Um dann dramatisch unter Windows abzusemmeln und alles in den Orkus zu ziehen. 
Hast du denn irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten im Windowsbetrieb?

Ob ein Programm im Traybereich und/oder in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird, stellt man normalerweise innerhalb des betreffenden Programms ein. Wie das beim FF geht, weiß ich leider nicht, weil ich ihn nicht benutze.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

zur taskleiste: einfach erst gruppieren lassen wenn die taskleiste voll ist^^

zum problem: keine auffälligkeiten, schön übersichtlich und schnell wie immer (wenn man mal das OS neu aufgesetzt hat)

mit dem BIOS hats aber nichts zu tun oder?

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Ach so, ich dachte du wolltest nicht, das FF im imTraybereich (als Icon neben Datum/Uhr) auftaucht.
Mir fällt im Moment keine BIOS-Einstellung ein, die dazu führen könnte, dass der Rechner nach Erscheinen des Windowsbootmenüs eine laaaange Kunstpause einlegt. Die Standardeinstellungen des Boards hattest du doch früher schon mal geladen und das hatte nichts geändert. Mir fällt nichts ein.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

wie gesagt kam es beim nächsten als ich babylon installiert habe... aber da haben wir ja schon gesagt das es nicht daran liegt.
ich versuch heute/morgen mal die anderen channel des RAM aus, weil auf was anderes komm ich nich... sata steckplätze hab ich gewechselt keine besserung. SP 1 hab ich jetz mal draufgezogen vielleicht hilft das was ^^

wenn dir nix einfällt, was wird denn da?^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Ich wette drauf, dass ist mal wieder was so Blödes und Simples, auf das man nie kommt, weil man zu kompliziert denkt. 
Aber im Grunde haben wir alles durch, sogar Windows ist neu. Irgendwas mit den Platten? Hm...


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

beide formatiert, kann ja mal nen health check machen

mfg.: DC

edit: laut hdtune beide "OK", error scan bei beiden platten: 0.0% damaged sectors


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Dann ist ja gut. Weiß der Geier, was da bremst. Was Softwaremäßiges fällt ja wohl flach.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

aber hardware merkt man spätestens beim längeren zocken. nach 4h battlefield sollte sich doch da mal was zucken^^ sollte es vga,cpu oder MB sein. is mir grade verdammt sporadisch, die situation. früher dachte ich immer => neues OS; geht. ich wurde eines besseren belehrt^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Aber deine Startbremse ist immer da, gell? Jedes Mal und nicht sporadisch.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (1. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

jedesmal und nicht sporadisch -.-
wenn cih drann denke werde ich morgen mal die stoppuhr auspacken, von "windows wird geladen" bis zum anmeldebildschirm^^

mfg.: DC

edit: mit der stopuhr kam folgendes raus:

Windows wird geladen - erstes lebenszeichen  =   1:08min
ertses lebenszeichen    - anmeldebildschirm    = +0:26min

also doch ganz schön lang


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Lang und sehr merkwürzig.
Da lohnt sich eventuell ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige in den Sparten System und Anwendung.
Der Haken dabei ist der: Die Ereignisanzeige muss als Dienst auch erstmal starten und initialisiert werden, bevor sie etwas aufzeichnen kann. Wenn die mysteriöse Systembremse vorher einsetzt, bleiben die Ursachen leider im Nebel.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

aber die anzeige läd es doch nicht schon beim booten von windows.... auserdem habe ich gelesen das er während dieser phase, die treiber,etc läd. vielleicht spielt das ja mit rein?! hatte auch schon das phänomen (bei diesem problem) das wenn mein handy angestekct war und ich den rechner hochfahren wollte, hat er mir blos den BIOS-schirm angezeigt^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Vielleicht hat er das Handy irrtümlich als USB-Disk erkannt und wollte davon booten. 
Aber wo wir schon beim Thema sind: Hast du alles an Peripherie brav abgestöpselt - außer dem, was man unbedingt braucht: Tastatur, Maus, Monitor?
Beim Bootmenü und beim Laden der Grundtreiber ist die Ereignisanzeige noch nicht aktiv - aber egal, wer weiß schon, was dein merkwürdiger Startbug anstellt und was da alles mit reinspielt. Schau also rein. Am besten leerst du erst die vorhandenen Protokolle von System und Anwendung, damit der Überblick nicht flöten geht.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

*bahhhhh* was löschen? welche protokolle? ist das der komische display mit monatsübersicht wo tägl. die fehler angezeigt werden?

das einzige was drann hängt ist mein usb headset, was ich aber auch bei install abgestöpselt. aber das sollte ja am wenigsten stören zumal es vorher ja auch ging^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Monatsübersicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das meine ich.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

ähm.... noch nie gesehen^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Verwaltung/Ereignisanzeige


----------



## Drunken Corpse (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

so wieder da 

meinst du ganz unten die protokollanzeige löschen? oder gibts noch nen geheimen reiter den ich noch nich gesehen habe um das zu schauen was du meinst?
habe von heute 2 einträge, "aceeventlog" und das andere "anwendung".

o mom: seh hier grad bei "andminisatrative ereignisse: "Driver\WUDFRd für das Gerät Root\SIDESHOW\0001." (quelle kernel pnp)
und das recht häufig, zum eventuellem systemstart...

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Ach, es lebt. Noch immer... 

Und? hast du ein Sideshow-Gerät, was auch immer? Okay, ich denke nicht, dass da dein Problem liegt.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

auch schön...
dann gebet mir weitere vorschläge^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Ich habe keine. Mir fällt noch nicht einmal mehr was Geistreiches zum ziellosen Herumraten ein.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

ok ich geb mal nen ansatz.im bios irgendwas mit ahci für die hdd?
hab ich gemacht bringt nix. hat nen kollege erwähnt.
Ramslot ändern?
biosflash?
biosupdate?
sämtliche hardware überprüfen?

software sollte doch nun ausgeschlossen sein....

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

BIOS-Update schadet nie, solang man es nicht vermasselt.
hmmmm... was war noch mal das eigentliche Problem? Die Kunstpause, wenn der Rechner automatisch starten soll, gell?
Legst du Hand an - sprich: Du wählst Win übers Menu -, geht alles wunderbar und ihr lebt beide glücklich und zufrieden, dein Windows und du, bis dass der Herunterfahren-Button euch scheidet.
Ok, mit Logik gehts nicht mehr weiter.
Deine Ansätze sind schon ganz gut.
Mach das.
Alles.
Wobei du schon zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen kannst, weil ein BIOS-Update ohne BIOS-Flash nicht geht.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

ähmm, bios flash und update noch nie gemacht -.- nur eben gehört. gibts aber doch sicherlich tutorials im netz oder?



> Du wählst Win übers Menu -, geht alles wunderbar und ihr lebt beide glücklich und zufrieden, dein Windows und du, bis dass der Herunterfahren-Button euch scheidet.


xD gibst du dieses zitat frei? das muss ich posten^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

*AW: Babylon, keine deinstallation möglich*

Pffff... Wenns sein muss. Hiermit erkläre ich den oben zitierten Text zu Public Domain. 
Bis auf die Rechtschreibfehler, die gehören allein mir. Also ersetze das u von Menu durch ein ü.


----------

